# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  koliko ste dugo čekali ili čekate???

## sreca

Znam da smo u silnoj želji da postanemo roditelj nestrpljivi, ali ponekad mi se čini da taj trenutak neće nikad doći.
Zanima me koliko ste u prosjeku čekali da posvojite ili oni koji nisu još posvojili koliko već dugo čekate( mm i ja se ubrajamo u tu grupu).
Mi čekamo skoro godinu dana.Molim vas,utješite me, jer sam nedavno čitala u nekim novinama da je prosjek čekanja u RH - 8 godina :shock:  :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gost

Od dana kada smo predali zahtjev za obradu nas kao posvojitelja do dana službenog posvojenja 13 mjeseci .

----------


## čokolada

Čekali smo godinu i par dana.
Sreca, nemoj vjerovati svemu što novine pišu, ne obaziri se na prosjeke i statistike. Imaš svoj put i svoje dijete koje te negdje čeka i nada se da ćeš biti dovoljno uporna,
 :Love:

----------


## pahuljičica

čekali smo godinu dana   :Saint:  

Savjetujem ti da što češće kontaktiraš centre i vjeruj mi mali   :Saint:  će vrlo brzo trčkarati po vašoj kući.

----------


## ENI_MIA

Čekali smo godinu i pol...a nazivali smo centre svakih mjesec dana ili svaki tjedan, ovisno gdje smo imali kakve informacije...  :Love:  ...budi uporna i zovi, zovi, vidjet ćeš da će uskoro mali   :Saint:  pokucati na Vaša vrata..  :Love:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

sreca na vrhu stranice imaš *Mi i naša djeca*, tamo ti piše koliko tko čeka. Ali realno, mislim da svi u prosjeku čekaju oko godine dana.

ups....opet ja (sad mi je već malo  :Embarassed: )... al trebalo bi malo preurediti listu. Čokoladiceeeeeeee   :Sing:

----------


## BOLEK

Mi smo za prvo djete čekali relativno malo, svega par mijeseci, dok za drugo dijete oko godinu i pol, ali mislim da je to relativno brzo obzirom da sam dosta čitala Zdenkine priče i vidjela da je za drugo djete to relativno brzo, usput puno pozdrava Zdenki, Čokoladi i Vlvl, koje su mi dale poticaj da drugi put pošaljemo molbu, da posvojimo veće dijete i da budem tvrdoglavo uporna u zvanju centara, bez obzira na poneke UŽASNE OSOBE NA CENTRIMA, kojima mislim da tamo da nije mijesto.

----------


## kijara

Mi smo čekali gotovo tri goine, no ne vjerujem da postoji pravilo. Nama je u par navrata prepreka bila što su nas smatrali pre "mlaladima" No ne treba posustati, sve bi opet ponovili.   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Ratko

Mi smo čekali također otprilike 3 godine, možda zato jer su nas smatrali "previše starima". Naime u trenutku posvajanja oboje smo imali iznad 40 god. starosti

----------


## paola

Cure,koliko ste ćekale da vas uzmu u obradu.Poslali smo zamolbu u 9mj.i još ćekamo.Koliko ste vi dugo ćekali na obradu????

----------


## Zdenka2

Prvi puta 6 drugi puta 7 mjeseci.

----------


## čokolada

Sve je obavljeno u roku - oko 2 mjeseca čekanja.

----------


## teuta

čekali smo 4 mjeseca, od obrade do dana kada je mališan došao kod nas.  :Love:

----------


## kijara

Mi smo obradu čekali oko 6 mj.

----------


## Vlvl

Oba puta oko dva mjeseca čekanja početka obrade, ukupno osam odnosno šest do posvojenja.

----------


## sreca

Nama je prošlo godinu dana od predaje zahtjeva.
Zovem centre, pa ništa.
U nekim centrima su ljubazni, a na par mjesta su mi rekli da više ne zovem, ako šta bude bilo oni će nas nazvati  :Evil or Very Mad:  , bolje da su rekli nikad.
Stvarno nekad imam osjećaj da taj dan nikad neći doći.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## paola

Hvala vam na odgovorima,izgleda da ćemo se mi još naćekat za obradu....  :Kiss:

----------


## ententini

Sad kad vas čitam, vidim da smo stvarno malo čekali.

----------


## sreca

Evo mi još uvijek čekamo  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  .
Zovemo centre pa ništa. Većinom iste fraze: postupci su tek pokrenuti, nazovite za par mjeseci.
Ali mi uporno zovemo, čak je i mm počeo zvati. Te me jako ugodno iznenadio nekim svojim reakcijama. Znala sam da i on želi da posvojimo dijete, ali nisam znala da je njegova želja toliko velika, ponekad sam se bojala da sam ja to sve isforsirala. Sve je tu: želja, zovemo često, ali ništa. Danas je jedan od onih dana kad pomislim da mi nikad nećemo doći do našeg bebača.  :Heart:

----------


## saraR

Mi isto čekamo već malo manje od godinu dana i isto tako dobivamo slične odgovore,ali ne odustajemo.
Znam točno kako se osječaš ali moraš biti uporna i doći će sve na svoje mjesto kako vama tako i nama.
Samo se naoružaj strpljenjem i hrabro slušalice u ruke i nedopusti da te vrijeme i negativni odgovori pokolebaju jer će jednog dana stići baš taj poziv i sve češ ove frusracije i neizvjesnost zaboraviti i samo češ ih se kroz maglu sječati.Pozdrav :D   :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

Doći će taj dan koji će sve preokrenuti.   :Love:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Samo hrabro,,,,zelim vam da sto prije cujete odgovor s druge strane zice:Da,imamo dijete za vas!!  :Love:

----------


## sreca

Hvala vam. Koliko sam samo puta pročitala Vaše priče, i koliku su mi pružile utjehu  :Heart:

----------


## Livija2

> Evo mi još uvijek čekamo   .
> Zovemo centre pa ništa. Većinom iste fraze: postupci su tek pokrenuti, nazovite za par mjeseci.
> Ali mi uporno zovemo, čak je i mm počeo zvati. Te me jako ugodno iznenadio nekim svojim reakcijama. Znala sam da i on želi da posvojimo dijete, ali nisam znala da je njegova želja toliko velika, ponekad sam se bojala da sam ja to sve isforsirala. Sve je tu: želja, zovemo često, ali ništa. Danas je jedan od onih dana kad pomislim da mi nikad nećemo doći do našeg bebača.



I  ja   imam  isto   takav   osjećaj   i   mi   čekamo  negdje   oko    9   mj   kad   čujem   njihove   negativne   odgovore   pitam  mm   dali   ćemo   mi    ikada   imati   djete   suza   nemam   za  plakanje  samo    šutim  i   budem   tužna   ili    čitam   vaše  postove   na  ,poslu    mi   govore   samo   polako   bit    će  ,   sve  ok.
Ali    želja   je   jača   i   ljuta    sam    što   nitko   ne   zove  a   danas   nam   je   došlo   poštom   da   nas   imaju   u   evidenciji  u   slatini  kad   mi  je  m  rekao   da   je   doslo   pismo   od   socijalog   ureda   Slatina  joj  srce  mi  je   lupalo   a  kad   mi   je   pročitao   preko     mob  osjetila   sam   tugu   u  njegovu  glasu    :Sad:     jer   oboje   žarko   želimo   naše  malo   zlato  :Saint:   :Heart:  malo

----------


## saraR

Samo hrabro slušalicu u ruke i sve će doći na svoje,pozrav  :Heart:   :Love:   :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## sreca

Mi još uvijek čekamo i čekamo...
Zovemo, ali ništa.
U međuvremenu smo se naslušali toliko ružni priča, od parova koji čekaju po 5 godina, te su im po centrima tražili mito.( sto%- istina).  :Evil or Very Mad:  
To je stvarno odvratno...

----------


## Zdenka2

Da, odvratno je. Nikad se s time nisam srela, srećom, ali sam u posljednje vrijeme čula za takav slučaj. Odvratno je trgovati ljudskim sudbinama. Prijavila bih da je netko od mene tražio mito.

Budite i dalje uporni - većina centara ipak dobro radi.

----------


## Vlvl

Da, žao mi je za svaku takvu priču. Ali ipak ima nas puno koji smo proširili svoje obitelji bez ružnih priča. Nadam se da svaki pozitivan slučaj drugima može biti ohrabrenje.

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Želim vam da što prije docekate svoje dijete. 
Ja se ipak nadam da su takvi slučajevi izuzetno rijetki, ipak vjerujem u ove lijepe priče o kojima čitam na ovom forumu. Ako se takve stvari i događaju, onda su za svaku osudu, i takve slučaje treba prijaviti, što bi ja osobno i učinila, a osobe koje su spremne dati novac, nisu ništa bolje od onih koji ga traže.

----------


## Zdenka2

> Ako se takve stvari i događaju, onda su za svaku osudu, i takve slučaje treba prijaviti, što bi ja osobno i učinila, a osobe koje su spremne dati novac, nisu ništa bolje od onih koji ga traže.


X

----------


## sima

slazem se s anemonom!

----------


## Korina

sreca, sretno na tvom putu do toliko željenog djeteta   :Heart:

----------


## magda_

mi smo cekali godinu i par mjeseci.

----------


## gosp. Mimi

Čekali smo godinu i onda još šest mjeseci borbe za konkretno dijete. Isplatilo se, a bili smo uporni. Ne vjerujem da se netko usuđuje trgovati djecom. To je  zadnja stvar koju bi netko trebao platiti novcem.

----------


## Sonja29

Na žalost mi čekamo već 10-tu godinu (vjerujem da je razlog što nećemo da damo novce tj. da kupimo dijete) i još ništa ali imamo dvije curice (ne mogu se posvojiti)koje već duže vrijeme dolaze kod nas i provode praznike. Drago mi je da im bar da taj naćin možemo pomoći i trudimo se da smo uz njih kad god im što treba. Kad stignem ubacim par fotki pa da ih vidite

----------


## ria68

Mi čekamo 18 mjeseci i još uvijek ništa......  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

> Na žalost mi čekamo već 10-tu godinu


Oprosti, ali nije mi jasno kako čekate 10 godina, izgleda mi nevjerojatno da netko toliko čeka, u čemu je "kvaka"?!

----------


## Zdenka2

> Na žalost mi čekamo već 10-tu godinu (vjerujem da je razlog što nećemo da damo novce tj. da kupimo dijete)


Time misliš reći da su oni koji imaju djecu dali novce, tj. kupili djecu?

----------


## Livija2

Mi čekamo   god ipol i nema nikakva pomaka svaki mjesec zovem i zovem , zovem........ čak sam sebi postala dosadna zivkanjem pomakli smo dob granicu beba do 2god  , može i romsko nema nam razlike samo želimo biti mama i tata a ta nas želja  izjeda iznutra .

----------


## maria elena 1984

bok svima :Smile:  nova sam članica foruma  
kao osoba s dugogodišnjimiskustvom u radu s roditeljima tj posvojiteljima i djecom i sama moram konstatirati da su proceduralne radnje vrlo kompleksne i mukotrpne,nažalost najviše za ljude koji žele dijete i upravo vrlo često na štetu re iste dijece jer domski smještaj je ipak najteža varijanta za dijete

----------


## Zdenka2

Drago mi je da si tu maria elena   :Smile:  , posebno zato što si iz Splita - tamo se mora nešto pomaknuti na bolje što se tiče posvojenja.

----------


## maria elena 1984

zdenka hvala ti na dobrodošlici :D  
ja sam u split doselila prije godinu dana iz zagreba i mogu ti reći da neznam gdje je situacija po pitanju usvojenja i uvjeta domske djece poraznija? :/  
maria elena

----------


## maria elena 1984

draga livija,       
neznam koliko imate  godina niti prije koliko ste uputili zahtjev niti jeste li obuhvatili sve centre tj domove(miljenko i dobrila u kaštelima,maslina,maestral,domove časnih sestara itd) i savjetujem vam da razmislite dok ste u procesu čekanja o volontiranju s djetetom ili pak udomljavanju :shock:  
maria elena

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Nije baš poželjno da potencijalni posvojitelji volontiraju u domovima, to sigurno nije put prema djetetu.

----------


## čokolada

Maria Elena, dobrodošla na forum!
Mislim da nije u redu potencijalne posvojitelje savjetovati da se okrenu udomiteljstvu ne bi li na taj način došli do djeteta.

----------


## Zdenka2

> zdenka hvala ti na dobrodošlici :D  
> ja sam u split doselila prije godinu dana iz zagreba i mogu ti reći da neznam gdje je situacija po pitanju usvojenja i uvjeta domske djece poraznija? :/  
> maria elena


Činjenica je da Split ima daleko najmanji postotak posvojenja u Hrvatskoj, a Zagreb ima najveći. Što se tiče uvjeta u domovima, nisam upoznata sa situacijom u Splitu.

----------


## maria elena 1984

mislim da je udomiteljstvo jedan prekrasan čin i naravno ako se ljudi usuglase i upoznati su sa svim prednostima i manama toga da tu nema ništa loše.ja sam izrekla svoje mišljenje na temelju duge prakse s takvim i sličnim slučajevima, to bih bilo kome zaineresiranom ili na čekanju predložila kao vrlo dobronamjernu sugestiju,mislim da uopće nije sporno da će to ljudi učiniti ne zato jer im je netko savjetovao već ako žele i kad žele. i stvarno nemislim da sam igdje pogriješila dajući taj prijedlog  :Smile:  
a ti zdenka imaš pravo potpuno,ali split je puno manji kapacitetom i brojem djece u domovima :D

----------


## maria elena 1984

a što se volontiranja tiče,osobno poznajem velik broj ljudi(pa čak i obitelji s djecom) koje su dolazile 1-2xtjedno igrale se s djetetom koje bi im socijalna radnica dodijelila za volontersko druženje,vodile bi tu djecu u šetnju,u kazalište(naravno ovisi o uzrastu) kada bi se dulje poznavali na zimovanja,ljetovanja,vikende itd tako su se stvorile neraskidive veze(naime,neka od te djece gotovo nikad nisu dobila pravo na posvajanje zbog nedorečenog zakona prema kojem je moguć čitav niz apsurda,jedan od njih je npr.ako roditelj dijete telefonski kontaktira odnosno dom jedanput u TRI MJESECA nemoguće je pokrenuti postupak slično je i s posjetama)nažalost takvi zakoni su najgori po samu djecu i ljude koji bi im zaista željeli pružiti dom i ljubav.a smještaj u instituciji je daleko najgori specijalno za najmlađe dobne skupine tada su upravo ta djeca koja su zbog navedenih suludih zakona i odredbi čitavo djetinjstvo provela u domu uz posjet roditelja primjerice jednom u 5 mjeseci i poziv jednom u 3 mjeseca(to su najčešće ljudi bez radne sposobnosti,s teškim mentalnim oštećenjima,porocima,često i kazneno gonjeni ,ponekad jednostavno nezainteresirani ali u najvećem broju slučajeva sebični i nežele potpisat pristanak na posvojenje-ima nekolicina slučajeva gdje zakon ne nalaže tu stavku), a poznajem nekolio ljudi koji su upravo volontiranjem i zbližavanjem(gdje je centar za socijalnu skrb evidentirao da je takvo usvojenje od velike koristi za dijete zbog bliskosti i čitavog niza elemenata) pa su postali roditelji te djece :D  :D  :D

----------


## ivanas

Neosporna je činjenica da je volontiranje iznimno korisno za domsku djecu, ali? 

Mislim da potencijalni posvojitelji s ogromnom željom i količinom emocija koji žele pružiti djetetu nisu najbolja opcija za volontiranje. Kad se upušta u volontiranje čovjek mora biti svjestan da je to privremena veza, koja u rijetkim i specifičnim okolnostima može postati trajna. 

Ja mislim za sebe da bi se u trenutnoj situaciji ogromne želje za djetetom previše vezala, i to ne bi bilo dobro biti za mene niti za dijete. 
To ne znači da jednog dana kad osnujem svoju obitelj ne bi željela volontirati, o tome sam razmišljala još od srednje škole, ali nažalost nisam živjela u gradovima gdje je bio dom.

----------


## maria elena 1984

draga ivanas, 
imaš pravo u onome što  si navela donekle.ja sam prirodno idealist i entuzijast i zato sam se upuštala u volontiranje i bila bi jako tužna kada bi ta ista djeca otišla na usvajanje(naravno i sretna radi njihovog boljeg života) ali nikad nisam odustala.moja majka se baš bavi dječijim pravima i centrima za socijalnu skrb i njezini stavovi su slični tvojima,ali ja nekako nastojim uspjeti ohrabriti ljude koji mi se obraćaju i pomoći im da ostvare svoje snove,nemogu ti opisat taj osjećaj kada gledaš par(neovisno ex udomitelji,volonteri,samo posvojitelji) kada dođu po svoje dijete :D  :D  :D zadnji put smo plakali od ganuća svi na licu mjesta  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

Udomiteljstvo nije put prema vlastitom djetetu, a to je ono što posvojitelji žele. Udomljenje djeteta može biti divna stvar i za dijete i za udomitelje, ali ne može biti zamjena za posvojenje. 

Split ima razmjerno, a ne samo apsolutno mali broj posvojenja. Svaki mali slavonski gradić šije Split po posvojenjim i to nekoliko puta.

----------


## maria elena 1984

udomljenje može biti put prema djetetu i nitko me neće uvjeriti u suprotno jer sam radila s takvim slučajevima.ne nužno i isključivo ali može biti.osim toga obitelji koje nisu mogle dobiti dijete na usvojenje pronašle su djecu upravo u onoj udomljenoj,u nekim situacijama papir zaista ne igra ulogu kada je država i zakon nedovoljno prilagođen specifičnosti situacije. 
što se splita tiče,zaista nisam tražila nikada točne podatke o usvajanjima tako da se neželim pravit pametna  :Embarassed:

----------


## pretorija

> udomljenje može biti put prema djetetu i nitko me neće uvjeriti u suprotno jer sam radila s takvim slučajevima.ne nužno i isključivo ali može biti.osim toga obitelji koje nisu mogle dobiti dijete na usvojenje pronašle su djecu upravo u onoj udomljenoj,u nekim situacijama papir zaista ne igra ulogu kada je država i zakon nedovoljno prilagođen specifičnosti situacije. 
> što se splita tiče,zaista nisam tražila nikada točne podatke o usvajanjima tako da se neželim pravit pametna


Pozdrav svima i da vam se ubrzo ostvare zelje
Zanima me kakve sanse imamo za posvojenjem ja 42god muz 48god jos uvijek pokusavamo sa VTO ali sve manje nade imam
Tako da smo poceli razmisljat o usvajanju.
Nadam se da ima parova nasih godina sa slicnim iskustvima pa ce mi 
odgovorit.
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## maria elena 1984

draga pretorija,nedavno je stupio na snagu novi zakon prema kojem novorođenče odnosno bebu mogu usvojiti osobe do 45 godina starosti.obzirom da tvoj muž kako si napisala ima 48 godina,vjerojatno bebu nebiste dobili ali dijete od3-4god bi bez ikakve prepreke.predajte zahtjev u sve centre za sicijalnu skrb u RH naoružajte se strpljenjem i sigurna sam u uspjeh!! 
a udomljenje također ,moj savjet,razmotrite :D

----------


## maria elena 1984

i savjetujem da ako se odlučite na usvojenje ipak malo požurite  :Smile:  
to je jedna divna odluka i od sveg srca držim palčeve da na željeni način postanete roditelji :D  :D  :D

----------


## Zdenka2

Pretorija, ti i tvoj suprug imat ćete mnogo veće šanse budete li se odlučili za posvojenje školskog djeteta, a bit će vam i bliže po godinama.Situacija je takva da potencijalnih posvojitelja ima desetak puta više nego djece za posvojenje. Konkurencija za predškolsku djecu je vrlo velika, a za školsku manja. 

Ovdje nas ima više koji smo posvojili veću djecu - pročitaj malo te topike i razmisli. Sretno!

----------


## pretorija

> Pretorija, ti i tvoj suprug imat ćete mnogo veće šanse budete li se odlučili za posvojenje školskog djeteta, a bit će vam i bliže po godinama.Situacija je takva da potencijalnih posvojitelja ima desetak puta više nego djece za posvojenje. Konkurencija za predškolsku djecu je vrlo velika, a za školsku manja. 
> 
> Ovdje nas ima više koji smo posvojili veću djecu - pročitaj malo te topike i razmisli. Sretno!


Pretorija napisala

Hvala vam puno na ohrabrenju koje ste mi dale
Ja bi podnijela zahtjev odma.Samo imamo problem jer zivimo van Hr vec neko vrijeme ali se planiramo uskoro varatit djetesce bi svakako to ubrzalo sad kad ste mi rekle da je zakon promjenjen to nismo znali jer sam pisala ovdi prije par godina i dobila sam odgovor da 1 od roditelja mora biti ispod 35god ja sam tada bila 37 i shvatila sam da nemamo neke sanse jedino za vece dijete
Mi bismo ipak dijete do 5god ako bude moguce.
pitala bih vas dali moremo podnijet molbu prije nego se vratimo zastalno doma jer se ionako ceka.
I za koje vrijeme moremo proc sve neophodne testove i koji testovi se moraju proc mozda ste vec o tome pisale ja sam do sada vise citala o MPO.
Hvala vam puno jos jednom  :Heart:   :Heart:  ste sve ovdi na ovom forumu.

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Savjetujem vam da se obratite matičnom centru kojem prema mjestu prebivališta pripadate. 
Obrada može potrajati i do pola godine, ako ne i dulje, sastoji se od razgovora sa socijalnom radnicom, razgovor s psihologom, rješavanja psiho testova, posjet kući.
Sretno!

----------


## maria elena 1984

obratite se centru za socijalnu skrb,informirajte se na internetu,nazovite centar za soc.skrb i dogovorite sastanak  :Smile:  
što prije se aktivirajte  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

haj, predali smo molbu početkom 6. mjeseca i sad čekamo... zovem, nadamo se

----------


## maria elena 1984

tigrical,samo hrabro!nadam se da ste predali u sve centre u RH

----------


## tigrical

jesmo, u sve centre, već sam ih zvala i svi su rekli da zovem ponovo, neki su rekli da ne zovem više ove godine, ali nigdje me nisu pitali ime, niti zapisuju tko zove

----------


## maria elena 1984

tigrical,samo ustrajte i ne brinite se,uspjet ćete.savjetujem da,makar su vam rekli da nezovete,da redovito zovete posjećujete i podsjećate i centre i domove.čekanje je objektivna okolnost,prema tome savjetujem optimizam i upornost.svi parovi koji čekaju usvojenje prolaze kroz neizvjesnost i teške trenutke,nemojte se pokolebat i činite sve na što imate zakonski pravo,a zvanje,informiranje o situaciji itd,to sigurno jest  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

hvala maria elena1984, biti ću uporna, a optimista jesam, ali nekako čitajući ovaj forum imam osjećaj da se drugima nešto događalo, bar su ih zvali, kretalo se nešto, a meni se čude...kao nismo godinama imali djecu za posvajanje, zovite za godinu dana... UF!

----------


## maria elena 1984

draga tigrical,  
čak i u psihologiji postoji objašnjenje zašto nam se čini da je drugima sve lakše i da se kod njih "ipak nešto događa",savjetujem ti pogled iz drugog kuta;drugi su uspjeli pa ćemo i mi,nebitno sve ostalo.ja osobno znam par koji je ispunjavao uvjete i čekao gotovo 8 godina na dijete,a znam i jedan par koji je dobio sinčića nakon 8 mjeseci čekanja. 
jeste baš u SVE centre dostavili zahtjev za usvojenje? 
ako ste naveli da dijete može biti i veće(ne isključivo beba)tada ćete možda brže doći na red,ali to je osobna odluka para.činjenica jest-čeka se-neki duže,neki kraće,važno je redovito kontaktirati centre,malo proučit zakon,zaintersirat se administrativno koliko god možete,pomoći će vam razgovor sa ljudima iz struke,socijalnim radnicima,psiholozima i svima koji se u radu susreću s usvajanjima i usvajateljima,iskustvo ohrabruje a njihova su uvijek dobrodošla,također razgovor s ljudima i parovima koji su prošli taj proces će vam uliti još više nade i osvjestit ćete s koliko teškim preprekama se većina nosi.naoružajte se strpljenjem,optimizmom i sigurna sam u najbolji mogući ishod!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :D

----------


## tigrical

hvala ti, draga, na podršci   :Kiss:  ! jesmo, predali smo u sve centre, zvat ću ja i dalje, pa nije prošlo puno vremena, ali lakše je s nekim podjelit, a u mojoj okolini nema baš ljudi koji su posvajali, pa mi je lakše s forumašicama razgovarat, a i ovaj psihološki dio mi je jasan, ali kad ja nekog savjetujem, a kad treba meni...

----------


## maria elena 1984

tigrical,meni se uvijek možeš javit na pp pa ću ti dati i mail.podrška je vrlo bitna u takvom procesima,član moje obitelji a i ja sama strukom sam dosta upoznata s problematikom usvajanja i svim procedurama.sad će ma iznapadat neki na forumu,ali jesi razmišljala o udomljenju ? i preporučila bi ti nekoliko izvrsnih knjiga o usvajanju,čekanju,odnosima sa sredinom,posvojenoj djeci i njihovom uklapanju u novu sredunu itd

----------


## tigrical

hvala ti na svemu, nova sam na forumu (kao aktivna) jako sam friška u ovome, po potpisu vidiš da sam i dalje aktivna u IVF-u, čitala sam sve vaše postove, nešto na internetu, ali knjige, literatura, odnosi s okolinom - ništa, nije da ne želim, jako sam zainteresirana, ali sve nekako lagano... za opciju udomljenja trenutno nemam interesa... razmišljali smo i o školici...

----------


## maria elena 1984

jeste li stariji od 35godina?

----------


## tigrical

ja 33 MM 40

----------


## čokolada

Smatram da je proces posvojenja projekt kojem se treba pošteno posvetiti: donošenje odluke - informiranje - obavljanje tehničkog dijela (obrada) - razrada plana što i kako - korištenje i realizacija metoda raznih - cilj. 
Žao mi je što nisam na vrijeme proučila nešto literature (Školica je bila krenula tek kasnije, nakon posvojenja) jer bih tako bila izbjegla neke startne pogreške bez kojih smo mogli.

Tigrical, nitko te neće pitati ime. Jedva čekaju da te skinu s telefona. Nakon što dobiješ vezu tražit ćeš prvo nekoga iz tima za posvojenje (ako takav tim, naravno, imaju), besmisleno je pričati s nekim drugim službenikom. Kad dobiješ pravnika, soc. radnika ili psihologa koji na posvojenjima radi reći ćeš tko si i odakle zoveš, dijete kojeg uzrasta želiš, raspitati se o stanju kod njih, imaju li ikoga u planu (možda će neko dijete tek za 3 mjeseca dobiti papire), kad su zadnji put imali posvojenje...ukratko zadržat ćeš ih na telefonu koliko god osjetiš da su voljni pričati, pritom trudeći se da te po nečemu zapamte. Vodit ćeš evidenciju poziva i raditi bilješke. Naravno da će ti teta na, recimo, Cresu reći "Posvojenje?  :? Je, bilo je jedno prije 25 godina", pa nju onda nećeš zvati 2x mjesečno, a ove frekventnije centre zvat ćeš češće.
Kad te više ne bude hvatala depresija zbog neljubaznog ili neprimjerenog odgovora, znači da si ušla u štos  8) .

Gdje god sam banula u posjet, najavljeni ili ne, nitko me nije ružno gledao, dapače jako im se taj potez svidio. 
Prije 5 godina omjer je bio 5:1 u "korist" posvajatelja, sad je nažalost skoro 10:1, pa mi se čini da i trud treba udvostručiti.

Sretno!   :Love:

----------


## maria elena 1984

tigrical,slažem se s čokoladom,izvrsno je to razradila.dovoljno ste mladi ali isto savjetujem redovite telefonske pozive stručnim timovima,soc.radnicima u domovima i posjete istima.

----------


## Zdenka2

Važno je napomenuti da o posvojenju djece odlučuju CZSS i oni vode postupak. Osoblje u domovima samo skrbi o djeci, a o njihovom pravnom statusu ne odlučuju nikako. Treba se usredotočiti na centre i biti uporan, savladati emocionalnu osjetljivost koja nas je sve hvatala kad smo se suočavali s osobljem koje ima previše posla i ne da im se pričati s nama. Ja sam to rješavala tako da one koji su zbilja bili neljubazni, nekoliko puta, više nisam zvala. Usredotočila sam se na one koji su htjeli pričati sa mnom.

----------


## tigrical

Čokolada, maria elena 1984, Zdenka2, hvala vam na savjetima, napokon mogu s nekim pričati o tome, a da nisu moja obitelj koja zna ono što im kažem.
Što se tiče donošenja odluke, informiranja i tehničke obrade, tome smo se stvarno dosta posvetili, raspitali, čitali sve o tome i znala sam što me čeka i što mi je činiti.
Vodim evidenciju poziva, radim blješke (čak zapisujem gdje su bili ljubazni i voljni pričati) i ne zovem često centre koji su rekli da dugo nisu imali usvajanje. Kažem ja njima ime i prezime, ali imam osjećaj da ne zapisuju.
Što se tiče same literature, razgovora s ljudima iz struke ili ljudima koji su usvojili, e tu sam nešto slabija...
Nisam bila sigurna da li se smije "banut u posjet"?

----------


## čokolada

Naravno, nazovi i pitaj možeš li doći i kada - manji centri nemaju tako puno posla i neće te poslovično otpiliti već preko telefona. 
Jednom sam otišla u gradić na 1.5h vožnje od ZG, dočekali su me k'o osmo svjetsko čudo   :Laughing:   i zvali za dva mjeseca za jednu 7-mj. bebicu kojoj su bili počeli rješavati status, pa čak se i razočarali jer smo ih odbili (tih dana smo bili baš  u postupku za  A.)
Stekla sam dojam da im se dalje nije ni tražilo jer sam im se, eto, svidjela i što će sad komplicirati tražeći po molbama...

----------


## maria elena 1984

draga tigrical,savjetujem ti da im baneš što češće :D   :Smile:  naravno da se smije,i to je definitivno najnajbolji način,doći osobno,osobno upitati koliko god puta i u koliko god navrata treba,nastojte biti upečatljivi ali i ono što je zdenka rekla-nastojte pobjediti tu emocionalnu osjetljivost  s kojom se svi nose.gledala sam tolike usvojitelje,parove u domovima..u svima je bio strah,strepnja,neizvjesnost do zadnjeg trenutka ali nekako imam dojam da su oni optimistični,vedri i čvrsti ljudi koji nisu pokazivali da su pokošeni neuspjesima i da im je to slamka spasa,prije uspjevali u svojim pokušajima.to je moj subjektivni vid situacije,ali savjetujem,ponovno,pozitivu,poduzetnost i nemojte nikad zazirat od dolaska osobno i pitanja o svemu što vas zanima,možete uvijek anonimno nazvati dom ili centar i informirat se o radnom vremenu stručnog tima ili nekoga iz njegovog sastava.nijedna bitka nije laka,posebice ova koja nosi toliki ulog emocija,nadanja,toliki intenzitet osjećaja i u konačnici jednu od najljepših promjena u životu para.dakle,samo naprijed!!!ps.pročitajte knjigu "Gesta ljubavi"  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

Super ste, hvala vam svima   :Kiss:  ! Krećem u akciju planiranja posjeta! Iako mi "interesantni" centri (zaključujem to po pozivima, postocima posvajanja i tekstovima na ovom forumu) nisu baš blizu. Jako sam emocionalno osjetljiva, ali baš zato, s druge strane, sam čvrta i jaka u svom naumu. Sigurni smo da nas negdje čeka jedan maleni (ili dva)   :Saint: . Nema u knjižarama Geste ljubavi, tražim dalje.

----------


## ivanas

U knjižarama nema jer je mala naklada, probaj u knjižnici. Osim Geste ljubavi ima i druga knjiga iste autorice Djeca tajne. Sretno

----------


## maria elena 1984

tigrical,sigurna sam da ćete uspjeti!!emocionalnost i stabilnost su izvrsna kombinacija.savjetujem da posjetite prvenstveno mjesta tipa Sl.Broda,Zagreba i slično jer nekako statistika nameće da je broj posvojenja veći.Također,dubrovački dom Maslina itd itd 
Ako mališan kojeg dobijete bude imao bracu ili seku uvijek ćete imati prednost i za njegovo/njezino usvojenje jer je tendencija na nerazdvajanju.Osobno,najviše me se dojmio dom časnih sestara u Zagrebu na adresi Vrhovac 29,ljepše skrbi i kvalitetnijeg pristupa,više ljubavi i zdravije atmosfere,nemaju čak ni mnoge obitelji.To je jedna divota.Glavna sestra će vas,vjerujem i znam,rado primit na razgovor i savjetujem da također ih kontaktirate i kad budete išli u sjeverna krajeve u obilazak centara da ih posjetite.Oni su zaista dom u kojem čovjek osjeća mir,ljubav,sreću što zna da takvo nešto postoji.Njihova djeca su vezana za časne,tuguju kad odlaze,to su zaista prekrasne odgajateljice i čitav koncept ustanove-ljubav do neba,poštivanje drugog,nesebično davanje svoje snage i umjeća u podizanje tih mladih bića.Što se knjiga tiče,pogledajte i raspitajte se o navedenima i općeniti knjige o odgoju i dječijoj psihologiji savjetujem,u profilu je solidan izbor.  :Smile:

----------


## ana

Pozdrav svima,

Nova sam na forumu i presretna sam sto sam sasvim slucajno pronasla ovu stranicu.
Ja i muz takoder zelimo posvojiti jedno dijete. Relativno smo mladi. Ja imam 26 a muz 30 godina i jednu godinu smo u braku. Ne uzivamo bas u nekoj potpori od familije jer nas ne smatraju normalnim. 
Zivimo u Njemackoj pa me zanima jeli postoji ikakva mogusnost da posvojimo neko dijete iz Hrvatske? Nekako me je vec strah i cini mi se to sve ne moguce. 
Ako netko raspolaze s bilo kakvom informacijom bila bi zahvalna na odgovoru.

Ana

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Dobrodošla! 
Koliko mi je poznato, djeca se posvajaju u inozemstvu samo kad im se u Hrvatskoj ne mogu naći posvojitelji. Kakvo je stanje u Njemačkoj, zašto tamo ne pokušate?

----------


## ana

Hvala na dobrodoslici

hm jos nigdje nismo definitivno pokusali. Ovdje smo samo obavili jedan razgovor s odajateljicom u domu. Mogu reci da je to bilo bolno i tesko iskustvo......nismo imali srece i naletili smo na groznu i ne pristojnu osobu. Mislim da je dovoljno da spomenem da nas je tretirala kao otimace djece. Da pojasnim: Pitala nas je jeli razlog posvajanja to sto ne mozemo imati svoje vlastito NAS JEDNOGLASNI ODGOVOR  BIO  JE "NE":
Rekli smo da jednostavno zelimo jednome djetetu pruzit topli dom i bolje uvjete a tek nakon posvajanja zelili bi pokusati svoje vlastito dobit. Mislim necu dalje niti opisivati sto nam je sve bilo izreceno kao npr..zasto otimate djecu parovima koji ne mogu imati svoju vlastitu? Ma vjerovatno cemo jedan put vec posjetiti i druge domove i pokusati ostvariti nas san. Ali eto zanimalo me kako je tu stanje i jeli moguce da hrvati konkretno mi koji zivimo u inozemstvu posvojimo dijete iz Hrvatske.

----------


## čokolada

Ana, dobrodošla!
Imate li prebivalište u HR?

----------


## ivanas

Ne znam koliko poznajete proceduru posvojenja, ali nema vam smisla obraćati se domovima za djecu, oni ne odlučuju o posvojenju već centri za socijalnu skrb. Zato bi najbolje bilo da se obratite matičnom centru u mjestu prebivališta i popričate s njima, eventualno onda krenete u proceduru. 

Inače, posvojenje nije humanitaran čin, mi djecu ne spašavamo, već na taj način formiramo obitelj, i na svako dijete koje ide u posvojenje dolazi i otprilike deset parova koji ga žele. 

Razumijem vašu želji jer sam i sama još davno prije problema s plodnošću razmišljala da bi uz biološku djecu i posvojila jedno ili dvoje. 

Meni se ipak čini da bi vama bilo bolje probati imati biološku djecu, pa onda kasnije postati udomitelji, jer udomitelja fali i tu možete jako puno pomoći. 

Na forumu imate raznih informacija i tema pa se dobro informirajte i onda odlučite što želite. Za ostalo pitajte, i sretno.  :Kiss:

----------


## ana

Pozdrav svima

Moram reci da smo mi  tek na pocetku i da skupljamo pomalo informacije o svemu. A isli smo u dom samo zato sto sam ja kao studentica cesto tamo i volontirala .......pa sam jednom prilikom nazvala svoju bivsu kolegicu i rekla joj da razmisljamo o posvojenju i tako smo spontano na njen poziv dosli u posjet domu.Medutim to je bila losa ideja. Ispalo je tako da taj dan zena s kojom smo mi htjeli pricat nije bila u domu i eto sto da kazem sasvim slucajno naletili na jednu ne profesionalnu osobu.
Da prvo smo razmisljali o udomljavanju ali na kraju smo odustali o toga i definitivno cemo se posvetit posvajanju. Razlog je taj da se mi planiramo za najvise 10 god vratit u Hrvatsku i u tom slucaju otpada udomljavanje.

Da imamo prebivaliste u Hrvatskoj.

----------


## čokolada

Ana, najbolje da uz najavu odeš na razgovor u CZSS koji pokriva tvoju hrvatsku adresu i prikupiš sve informacije.
Na razgovoru će vas sigurno pitati zašto ste se odlučili na posvojenje i moraš biti svjesna da će vam priznanje da niste neplodan par (doduše tko to može unaprijed tvrditi?) uvelike umanjiti šansu, a možda se nekome neće svidjeti ni to što živite u inozemstvu. 
Računaj također i na prilično veliki angažman oko samog postupka (interesiranje, stalno svakodnevno nazivanje centara, možda i pokoji posjet?), prosurfaj malo ovim podforumom da dobiješ sliku kako to izgleda i da li ste na to spremni odnosno da li vam je to fizički moguće obzirom na mjesto boravka. 
Ne bi bilo loše ni da pročitaš koju knjigu o posvojenju i posvojenoj djeci, opet čisto da vidiš na koje sve probleme možete naići.

Oprosti ako zvučim malo patronizirajuće, ali ljudi često imaju romantične predodžbe oko dječice čiji će problemi nakon posvojenja potpuno nestati čim im se pruži ljubav. 
Svakako, želim vam uspjeh ma što odlučili!

----------


## mlukacin

svaka vam čast....
divim se ljudima koji rade ovakve geste i spremni su uzeti tuđe dijete i voljeti ga kao svoje...
SVAKA VAM ČAST   :Smile:  

 svojevremeno mm i ja smo htijeli, al eto ide treće... sad više ni ne vjerujem da bi dobili posvojenje...
al zato, HVALA BOGU, ima Vas ovdje toliko

MOJ NAKLON

----------


## Zdenka2

Želim reći da svoju djecu ne volim "kao svoju", jer oni jesu moji. Nema nikakvih "kao" u mom odnosu prema mojoj djeci.

----------


## otocanka

> Želim reći da svoju djecu ne volim "kao svoju", jer oni jesu moji. Nema nikakvih "kao" u mom odnosu prema mojoj djeci.


Potpisujem.   :Love:

----------


## Rebbeca

I ja mogu samo potpisati...   :Heart:

----------


## mlukacin

zanimljivo kako se na ovom forumu uvijek nađe netko uvrijeđen....
ok, krivo sam se izrazila... nemam iskustva u tome i žao mi je da ste to krivo shvatile i da vas je izbacilo iz takta...
moje je samo bilo pohvaliti vas... ništa više....

----------


## Zdenka2

> zanimljivo kako se na ovom forumu uvijek nađe netko uvrijeđen....
> .


Nisam uvrijeđena niti me je išta izbacilo iz takta. Moja reakcija je bila samo racionalno iznošenje svog stava. Ne prihvaćam da mi netko govori da "odgajam tuđu djecu". Posvojiti znači učiniti svojim. Moja djeca su moja i ja sam njihova. Ti možeš misliti drugačije, ali na to neću odšutjeti.

----------


## maria elena 1984

apsolutno se slažem.posvojiti znači učiniti svojim.poznajem usvojenu djecu i znam da njihov stav u zreloj dobi obično bude-nije važno tko me donio na svijet važno je tko me odgojio,usadio mi vrijednosti,prolazio samnom kroz život.. 
i samoj da mi netko kaže (radim usporedbu)tebe nije rodila tvojka mama nego žena xy rekla bih-pa što?ja imam svoju mamu koja me odgojila i koja je zaista MAMA.Tako da...nema tuđe djece od trenutka kada ih usvojiš

----------


## Zdenka2

Naravno.   :Love:  

Posvojenje je način zasnivanja obitelji, a ne humanitarna gesta. Naša djeca imaju druge biološke roditelje i to ne samo da ne negiramo nego prihvaćamo.i ugrađujemo u njihov život na onom mjestu na koje to spada. Ali, naša djeca imaju i druge roditelje, a to smo mi. Mi smo njihovi roditelji po zakonu, po ljubavi, odgoju i zajedničkom životu. Oni su rođaci svih naših rođaka i obratno. Naši su i mi smo njihovi.

----------


## Vlvl

U jednoj skupini posvojitlja postavljeno je pitanje koji je razlog posvojenja. Svi smo ovim ili onim riječima odgovorili da je smo htjeli dijete, odnosno obitelj. 
Ja našeg starijeg sina i danas gledam s posebnom nježnošću jer je njegov dolazak stvorio pravu obitelj od nas kao para. On je omogućio da time se time što smo postali roditelji upotpunimo kao ljudska bića. 
Tu ne može biti govora o nekoj humanosti, naprosto o zadovoljenju velike želje i potrebe za obitelji. To što istovremeno i mi našoj djeci ispunjavamo tu želju i potrebu, samo je druga strana iste medalje.

----------


## maria elena 1984

zdenka,jedno pitanje za tebe  :Smile:  poznajem mnogo obitelji koje su usvojile djecu i čija okolina na to gleda kao na nešto pomalo rezervno,nejednako biološkom roditeljstvu,kao "pomaganje sirotoj djeci" itd,često i bake i djedovi pomalo neobično,barem ispočetka reagiraju,kakve su vaša iskustva po tim pitanjima?

----------


## čokolada

Razumijem da mnogi ne razumiju zašto posvojitelji uvijek iznova naglašavaju da su djeca njihova, a ne tuđa, zato sam prestala skakati na to. Ako baš vidim da bi objašnjenje moglo pasti na plodno tlo, potrudim se. 
Nažalost, nevjerojatno je koliko ljudi znaju biti u dobroj namjeri neoprezni/neuki/neinteligentni, pa u prisustvu djeteta (čim skuže da ono zna da je posvojeno) krenu u hvalospjeve o "uzimanju tuđe djece".

----------


## Zdenka2

Maria Elena, što se tiče moje obitelji, uže i šire, nema nikakvih predrasuda prema mojoj djeci. Svi članovi moje obitelji bezrezervno su prihvatili moju djecu kao svoje. Isto tako i prijatelji. 

Što se šireg kruga ljudi s kojima komuniciramo ili koje srećemo, tu ima svašta: od ljudi koji znaju što je posvojenje do ignoranata koji ne prezaju od svakakvih primjedbi i uvreda sve u "najboljoj namjeri", naravno. Ja i dalje na to skačem, u 99 % slučajeva, ali ne zato jer mislim da ću promijeniti mišljenje onih koji su takve stvari u stanju izgovoriti nego zato što želim pred njih i pred ostale jasno postaviti svoj stav i biti advokat svoje djece. Nema šanse da ja, kao mama, prešutim nešto što posredno ili neposredno vrijeđa ili ugrožava moju djecu. To sam odlučila staviti i napismeno, namjeravam se javno očitovati o svemu tome, u širem kontekstu posvojenja moje djece.

----------


## maria elena 1984

u kojem smislu javno očitovati? 
važno je,po mom mišljenju da vi zdenka imate tako inteligentne i razborite poglede na djecu svoju i pro  :Smile:  ces usvojenja-drugi su manje bitni a možda i potpuno nebitni

----------


## Zdenka2

Očitovat ću se u knjizi; to je moj medij.   :Smile:  

Sigurno je da su roditelji i obiteljski odnosi najvažniji, ali ne slažem se da okolina nije bitna, jer moja i sva naša djeca žive u toj okolini. U toj okolini nastojim djelovati primjerom, odgovaranjem na pristojna pitanja i educiranjem, a kad treba i suprotstavljanjem predrasudama.

----------


## ina33

Sa zanimanjem čekam knjigu, vjerujem da će biti dosta zainteresirane čitalačke publike  :Smile: .

----------


## Shanti

Pridružujem se ini33, i ja čekam knjigu...  :Smile:

----------


## leonessa

> Sigurno je da su roditelji i obiteljski odnosi najvažniji, ali ne slažem se da okolina nije bitna, jer moja i sva naša djeca žive u toj okolini. U toj okolini nastojim djelovati primjerom, odgovaranjem na pristojna pitanja i educiranjem, a kad treba i suprotstavljanjem predrasudama.


XX

A knjigu naravno sa velikim interesom čekam   :Love:   :Heart:  !

----------


## UmaBg

Pozdrav svima, nisam se odavno javljala, nažalost nisam imala najlepši razlog za to - da vas obavestim da smo suprug i ja postali roditelji.
Samo da napomenem da se zakoni u Hrvatskoj i Srbiji razlikuju, ovde se prolazi škola roditeljstva u CZSR, dobija "opšta podobnost" i par ide na listu Ministarstva za rad i socijalnu politiku. Na drugoj listi su deca koja su podobna za usvajanje, odn. ona koja imaju uredne papire.
Problem je u tome što je lista potencijalnih usvojilaca ( po onome što smo čuli otprilike 10 x veća od liste dece ). 
Suprug i ja smo na listu ušli u novembru 2007., dakle pre nesto više od dve godine.
Kada se pojavi dete kome bi vi kao roditelji mogli odgovarati ( roditelji se biraju prema deci, a ne deca prema roditeljima - znači dete je na 1. mestu ) zovu vas iz konkretnog CZSR, prvo npr. 10 parova, pa 5, pa 3, konačno se izabere par i on dobija dete. Komisija tog centra odlučuje o tome kome paru će dete pripasti.
Problem je u tome što je lista potencijalnih usvojilaca ( po onome što smo čuli otprilike 10 x veća od liste dece ). 
Suprug i ja smo na listu ušli u novembru 2007., dakle pre nešto više od dve godine.
Sledeći problem je što smo za to vreme pozvani samo jednom i otpali već u prvom krugu. Nismo bili nerealni, jer smo oboje prešli 40 - tu, pa smo stavili starosnu granicu deteta od 5 godina, kako se ništa nije događalo u 2008. ( izuzev tog poziva), tu granicu smo popeli na 10 godina ( svojevremeno sam čitala ono što je pisala Vlvl i kako su relativno brzo dobili sina, pa sam pomislila da će i nama biti tako ), a bilo je to pre godinu dana - u januaru 2009. 
I ništa.
Inače, usvojilac ne sme biti stariji od deteta više od 45 godina, a beba se može usvojiti tek kad napuni 3 meseca.
Čitam kako se u Hrvatskoj deca usvajaju brzo, bar mnogo brže nego ovde, znam da je svaki dan čekanja težak, ali pročitala sam da parovi usvoje dete i posle nekoliko meseci, za mnje od godinu dana, što ovde zvuči kao SF. Nažalost, videla sam i par koji čaka 10 godina,  Sonja 29 i suprug, imate našu podršku i ja sam došla, jer zaista moram ovo s nekim da podelim.
Čula sam za par, ovde u Srbiji, koji je 10-ak puta bio pozvan i vraćen, zamislite to, dobijete poziv, sednete u kola odete u drugi grad nadajući se, razgovarate i - ništa i tako 10 puta.
Dakle, podizanje granice na 10 godina, usvajanje deteta koje već ide u školu u Srbiji ne znači ništa, zato što se sva deca usvoje kao bebe, pod tim podrazumevam decu do 2 - 3 godine starosti. Da nije tako valjda bi nas pozvali za čitavu godinu, mi smo spremni da usvojimo i bebu od 3 meseca ali i dete od 10 godina i decu, čiji se uzrast kreće između ova dva.
Što se tiče našeg kontakta sa Ministarstvom, možemo zvati, ali to nam neće biti od koristi, jer od njih možemo dobiti konkretne podatke kao fizička lica ( koji smo na listi i sl.). Može se opunomoćiti advokat koji će ići u Ministarstvo i videti šta se dešava sa vašim predmetom, ( dosije se nalazi tamo) ali ništa više od toga. "Pritisak" na Ministarstvo, odn. unajmljivanje advokata zna biti kontraproduktivno, bar smo tako čuli od jednog, pa smo odustali od ideje. 
Zvanje CZSR ne znači ništa, jer kad prođete školu roditeljstva i dobijete podobnost, vi sa njima više nemate veze, izuzev, ako se baš na teritoriji koju obuhvata taj centar pojavi dete, pa vas pozovu ( o ovome odlučuje Ministarstvo, centri su isključeni, dakle lista od tih 10- tak parova se pravi u Ministarstvu ), tamo se i zaključuje, a verovatnoća da se dete pojavi baš u vašem CSZR i da vas pozovu je minimalna.
Tako da i dalje čekamo, vreme ide, dece jednostavno  nema.
Toliko o iskustvima iz Srbije, sedite i čekate da vam telefon zazvoni, ne znam šta je gore, ovo naše ili vaše zvanje CZSR, i vest da u konkretnom centru nema deteta.
Ne znam da li sam uspela sve dobro da vam opišem i objasnim, ako nekome nije jasno, slobodno pitajte.
Pozdrav svima, još jednom.  :Heart:

----------


## ocujato1

Žao mi je da  prolazite tako teška razdoblja,jeste li možda razmislili o posvajanju van države'?Glava gore ,uporni spašeni  :Love:

----------


## UmaBg

> Žao mi je da  prolazite tako teška razdoblja,jeste li možda razmislili o posvajanju van države'?Glava gore ,uporni spašeni


Pre svega hvala   :Love:  .
Citala sam, svojevremeno, bas ovde, o tom medjunarodnom usvajanju, ali nisam nasla nista konkretno, zasta bih mogla da se uhvatim.
Mozda ima nesto novo ?
Pokusali smo sa Crnom Gorom, ja sam zvala nekoliko puta napisala molbu, ali uvek isti odgovor, da nema dece za nas strance. Nazalost, setili smo se usvajanja nakon sto se Crna Gora odvojila od Srbije  :/ .
Jedna forumasica koja je pisala na ovom forumu ( izvinjavam se zaboravila sam nick ) zivi tamo i kaze da se decu svakodnevno usvajaju parovi iz regiona, al pitanj je koji mehanizmi su u igri.
Pozdrav svima, narocito "cekalicama", lakse je kad podelis problem sa drugima.

----------


## ocujato1

pogledaj onaj link za posvajanje dijete iz drugr države,konkretni slučaj i  moguće veze.....mene sad to  opet  grebe u srcu.....  :Heart:

----------


## UmaBg

Uopšte nisam znala da mi je post od juče prošao, naime poslala sam ga, ali mi se na monitoru pokazalo obaveštenje da je server pao i više nisam mogla da pristupim forumu.
Tako da sam mislila da ću morati sve ponovo da pišem.
Sad sam pregledala  temu  "Kako posvojiti dijete iz druge države/kontinenta"
i vidim da sam mnogo podrobnije pisla u usvajanju iz CG, još 2007.
Hvala ti   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Uma, žao mi je što je situacija takva. I u Hrvatskoj je stanje takvo da ima malo djece za posvojenje, iako su ih puni domovi. Isto tako se biraju roditelji djeci, a ne djeca roditeljima. Jedina je bitna razlika u tome što kod nas proces posvojenja nije centraliziran.

Rekla bih da ovo što si napisala pokazuje da nam izravan kontakt s centrima ipak daje više šanse nego centralizirana lista o kojoj ti govoriš. O tome smo baš nedavno na formu raspravljali u kontekstu toga da je potencijalnim posvojiteljima teško nazivati i kontaktirati centre. Jest to teško, ali ipak daje šansu da pokažeš svoju motivaciju i angažman i da prije dođeš do djeteta. 

Nadam se da će i tvom čekanju doći kraj i da ćeš što prije zagrliti svoje djetešce.   :Love:

----------


## UmaBg

Zdravo Zdenka   :Smile:  ,
tebe se dobro sećam od ranije, a vidim da si i jedna od najaktivnijih po broju postova. Svojevremeno sam sa jednom forumašicom pisala o ovom pitanju gde je teže dočekati deta kod vas ili kod nas. Taj osećaj pasivnosti, nemoći, nemanja informacija... ma nema ništa gore od toga. Uzmimo da u Srbiji ima 500 - 600 potencijalnih usvojilaca ( različite brojke su u opticaju), a mi uopšte ne znamo ne samo na kom smo mestu, nego na kom smo delu liste   :? Kao da sediš vezanih ruku u nekoj samici, potpuno izolovan od svega, bez mogućnosti da išta poduzmeš. Ona je govorila da zvanje i stalno odbijanje iscrpljuje, demotiviše, baca u depresiju, naravno i to mogu da razumem, ali vi bar nešto radite, šaljete mejlove, zovete i sl. a mi smo, kao što sam već napisala okovani o našoj poziciji.
Hvala ti na lepim željama, pozdrav iz Beograda   :Love:

----------


## UmaBg

Izvinjavam se, zaboravila sam da ovde ne postoji opcija EDIT, pa da dopišem još nešto i ovde su domovi prepuni, medicinske sestre, negovateljice ili kako se već zovu imaju prepune ruke posla. Malo je vremena da se posvete svakom detetu, jer ih nema dovoljno, pa sve ide kao na pokretnoj traci, hranjenje, prepovijanje, kupanje, hranjenje...
Zato deca dobijaju "domski sindrom" sa kojim se usvojitelji moraju boriti. Sudstvo je sporo i neefikasno, postoji tendencija da se dete vrati u primarnu porodicu ( najčešće majci ) kada se ona sredi - nađe posao stan i u tome prolaze godine. Svi bi da usvoje bebe, a deca "prestare" čekajući, retko ko hoće dete starije od 10 godina, mi smo stavili tu granicu, da nam ponude i nešto starije dete, uzeli bi, ali kao što sam pisala za godinu dana ( od kad smo sa 5 digli granicu na 10 godina)  nismo ni jednom pozvani, tako da se pitam šta je sa tom decom i jedini odgovor koji mi pada na pamet je da su u hraniteljskim porodicama i domovima, gde će dočekati i punoletsvo, neće se vratiti biološkoj porodici, a onda su njihove perspektive za dalji život jako teške, praktično se trebaju boriti i probijati sami, kroz njega, bez igde ikoga.
Evo, samo da dopunim ovdašnju neveselu sliku.
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ivanas

Nažalost što se tiče djece u domovima i njihovog statusa i kod nas je slična situacija. 
Jedini pozitivni pomak što sam primjetila je da se kod nas u zadnje vrijeme posvajaju i starija djeca, što nije zasluga sustava već posvojitelja koji su sve češće spremni posvojiti i stariju djecu, pogotovo ako im je to drugo dijete. 

UmaBg stvarno mi je žao što ste u takvoj situaciji, vaš sustav mi se čini još okrutniji rema posvojiteljima, nakon tvog iskustva cu sad s vise veselja uzimati slušalicu u ruke. 

Čini mi se da bi trebalo sjest za komp i uzet telefon u ruke i raspitat se, možda bi vama iz srbje bilo lakše posvojit u Rusiji, Ukrajini, Rumunjskoj nego nama u Hrvatskoj?

----------


## UmaBg

> Nažalost što se tiče djece u domovima i njihovog statusa i kod nas je slična situacija. 
> Jedini pozitivni pomak što sam primjetila je da se kod nas u zadnje vrijeme posvajaju i starija djeca, što nije zasluga sustava već posvojitelja koji su sve češće spremni posvojiti i stariju djecu, pogotovo ako im je to drugo dijete. 
> 
> UmaBg stvarno mi je žao što ste u takvoj situaciji, vaš sustav mi se čini još okrutniji rema posvojiteljima, nakon tvog iskustva cu sad s vise veselja uzimati slušalicu u ruke. 
> 
> Čini mi se da bi trebalo sjest za komp i uzet telefon u ruke i raspitat se, možda bi vama iz srbje bilo lakše posvojit u Rusiji, Ukrajini, Rumunjskoj nego nama u Hrvatskoj?


Uzimaj slušalicu, kad već možeš, naravno želim ti da što pre dobiješ pozitivan odgovor  :Heart:  .
Mene je potpuno obeshrabrila situacija sa Crnom Gorom, odn. njihovom službenicom u Ministarstvu, na svako moje pitanje, dobijala sam potpuno isti odgovor : Nemamo dijece za usvajanje. Npr. ja je pitam : Šta je potrebno od dokumenata, a ona : Nemamo dijece za usvajanje i tako u krug   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Vlvl

UmaBg, žao mi je što kod vas još nema ništa. Vjerujem da je teško čekati skrštenih ruku i ne moći utjecati na daljnji razvoj događaja. 
Čini mi se da ovdašnje nazivanje centara, osim što potencijalnim posvojiteljima daje priliku da pokažu motivaciju, ujedno može poslužiti centrima kao neka povratna informacija. Drugo je kad znaš da na listi ima 500 ljudi, a drugo kad te osobno zovu. Mislim da je moguće da ljudi iz centra, uz svakodnevni kontakt sa zaintersiranima za posvajanje, lakše odluče pokrenuti ili ubrzati postupak za neku djecu - kad su svjesni da su ta djeca negdje željno čekana. 
Nažalost, zajednička nam je situacija da je djece bez primjerene roditeljske ili druge obiteljske skrbi mnogo, a malo je one kojoj se pruža mogućnost da kroz posvojenje dobiju brižnu obitelj.

----------


## ivanas

Crna gora je mala zemlja s malo djece u usporedbi s Rusijom i sličnima, ne daj se obeshrabriti, pokušaj sa veleposlanstvima, raspitaj se po netu, nikad ne znas gdje i na koji način možeš dobiti potrebnu informaciju, ja se pokušavam svaki dan buditi s mišlju da baš ovaj dana može biti taj koji ću pamtiti cijeli život. 

Sama pomisao da nesto ipak možes kopati, tražiti, nada koja se probudi i izvuče iz obeshrabrenosti i očaja može pomoći da se nesšto pokrene.   :Love:

----------


## UmaBg

@Vlvl & ivanas
Hvala obema na podršci, suprugu i meni mnogo znači u ovom trenutku.
Čitala sam malo o usvajanju iz Rusije, ali nailazila sam samo na usvajanja preko agencija, što mi se čini sumnjivim i nesigurnim, kao i te agencije same, ali nastaviću da tragam, bar tako imam utisak  da nešto radim, a ne da sedim skrštenih ruku.
Pozdrav   :Heart:

----------


## DeDada

Mi smo dijete čekali manje od 6 mjeseci od dana kad smo predali zamolbu za obradu. Imali smo ludu sreću. Nakon posvojenja još dvaput su nas zvali na razgovore.

Glede "svoje" i "tuđe" djece, neki nam nisu ni čestitali nego su umjesto toga pitali zar ne možemo imati djece. Naravno da možemo, imamo sina i on je naš, a ponajprije SVOJ  :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

Mi smo čekali tri godine. Imali smo nekoliko razgovora ali sve je bilo na našu inicijativu osim kad smo stvarno uspjeli tada je centar zvao nas  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly_

Od trenutka predaje prvog zahtjeva za obradu u maticni centar do dolaska Mrve u nas dom prosla je godina i pol dana.
Nesto vise od godinu dana bili aktivni i trazili dijete..
Par mjeseci prije samog posvojenja usli smo u neku vrstu pauze... Nismo zvali centre, niti ih obilazili. Samo smo poslali molbu koja nam je donjela princezu.

----------


## tigrical

Našla ovdje svoje postove od 2009. godine! Priznajem da nisam bila uporna u pozivima ali 5 godina nas nitko nije nazvao za niti jedno dijete.

----------


## prpa

Od predaje zahtjeva pa do dana kad smo upoznali našu kćer, prošlo je nekih šest mjeseci, a nekih mjesec-dva ranije bili smo pozvani na razgovor za curicu za koju nismo prošli. Mi smo zvali nekih mjesec dana nakon što smo poslali molbe i to nismo ni stigli nazvati sve centre (oboje radimo, pa zivkanje s posla baš i nije najpoželjnije) i kroz jedan takav poziv saznali smo za dijete. Nakon što smo posvojili, znali smo primiti pozive iz centara jesmo li zainteresirani za posvojenje. Mislim da je naša velika prednost bila u tome što nismo stavljali "malu" dobnu granicu.

----------


## bubekica

Prpa mogu te skoro pa potpisati, osim sto nas jos nije naknadno nitko nazvao. Molbe smo poslali par mjeseci nakon obrade, 3 mjeseca kasnije tek nazvali centre. Pola godine nakog toga smo postali roditelji.

----------


## Shanti

Roditelji smo postali godinu dana nakon što smo podnijeli zahtjev za obradu.
Za obradu su trebala dva mjeseca, nakon pozitivnog mišljenja smo odmah poslali zamolbe a nazivati počeli otprilike mjesec dana kasnije. Što će reći, od kad smo počeli nazivati do trena kad smo svoju kćer  :Heart:  donijeli doma, prošlo je devet mjeseci.
Nakon što smo posvojili zvali su nas iz još nekoliko centara...

----------


## špelkica

Mi smo isto godinu dana nakon što smo podnijeli zahtjev za obradu postali roditelji. Nekoliko mjeseci nakon što smo dobili rješenje da smo podobni.

----------


## rozalija

Mi smo predali papire za posvajanje 2009. godine i otada su nas zvali samo iz jednog centra i nismo prošli.
U međuvremenu smo dobili dijete putem MPO ali od ideje za posvajanje nismo odustali.
Sada je već 2016. godina i niko nas nije zvao ni iz jednog centra.
Pomjerili smo i dobnu granicu može to biti i dijete od 5-7 godina ali opet ništa.
Napominjem da živim u BiH i ne čudi me post od Sonje29 koja piše da ih nisu zvali jer nisu dali novce.
Ovdje je korupcija i u tom pogledu, ako platiš dobićeš djete. Znam parova koji su nakon 2-3 mjeseca od predaje zamolbe imali bebice.
Moj muž je nedavno navršio 45 godina a ja imam 43 pa su nam i zbog godina nade male, izgleda da nas zaobilaze u širokom luku.

----------


## butterfly_

Rozalija, ne kazem da korupcije nema, ali posvojiti se itekako moze bez koruptivnih mjera.
Potrebno je imati strpljenja, biti uporan i jako puno "raditi na djetetu" - zvati cente, obilaziti ih, slati molbe... 
Kazu da na kraju dijete izabere svoje roditelje, ali svakako je potrebno biti aktivan potencijalni posvojitelj

----------


## brar

Drage moje žene...ja čitam i ne vjerujem; 6 mj., 3 mj., godina dana? Molim vas iskreno...jeste li imale vezu? Zašto vas to pitam... Na toliko razočarenje koje smo doživjeli suprug i ja - nismo računali. U ovu priču smo ušli čista srca, puni ljubavi. Ne pretjerujem kad kažem da smo divni s djecom; to će reći svi koji nas znaju. Jednostavno je tako; mi volimo djeu i djeca jako vole nas. Prošla je godina dana. NITI JEDAN centar nije nas nazvao. Nedavno smo išli na razgovor (na moje inzistiranje) gdje nam je rečeno da moramo imati vezu. Bez okolišanja. Moramo naći nekoga tko bi to pogurao. Dakle, da ne bi bilo zabune; to nam je rekla osoba zadužena za posvajanje. Prošli smo 4 sata razgovora, preko 550 psiho pitanja, prošli smo školiu, da bi ona ovim što je rekla pljunula na rad svoji kolegicca. Zvali smo u jedan centar zbog posvajanja djeteta nakon što smo im poslali mail. Na mail nam nije nitko odgovorio, ali kad je suprug KONAČNO došao do te žene u centru, ona nam je rekla da se pomirimo s tim da nas nitko neće zvati. On ima 50, ja 40 i običaj je da se djeca daju osobama do 30 godina. Ja s 30 nisam razmišljala o posvajanju, već o tome kako da postanem mama. Ovo je toliko bolesno da ja danima ne mogu prestati razmišljati o tome koliko je nepravde prema toj djeci. A i nama koji sve to prolazimo...

----------


## čokolada

Koliko centara dnevno uspješno nazoveš (znači da realiziraš razgovor s nekim iz tima za posvajanje) ?
U koliko si mjesta/gradova bila na vlastitu inicijativu (znači nazvala, dogovorila i realizirala susret) ?
Jesi li u molbi naglasila/boldala/podcrtala da želiš posvojiti i školarca bilo koje rase?
Jeste li svjesni da s 50g. starosti ne možete dobiti malo dijete, a da gotovo svako posvojeno dijete, a osobito starije dolazi s teškom emocionalnom prtljagom? 
Jeste li zato u molbi i direktnim kontaktima dovoljno naglasili da se ne bojite takvih izazova kao ni psiholoških, logopedskih, defektoloških ili psihijatrijskih  terapija? (Govorim o fizički i mentalno zdravoj djeci, bolesne se nismo ni dotakli.)

Postoje mnogi legalni putovi dobivanja informacija kroz kontakt s centrima. Svi posvojitelji koje znam ili su dobili dijete jako brzo ili su se jako naradili da do njega dođu, a svakako nitko nije nikoga platio, što naravno ne znači da to možda ne postoji. Proces posvojenja nažalost nije prekopavanje okućnice nego guranje planine u kojem rijetko kada tebe netko zove. 


I ne zamjeri - rečenica "Ja s 30 nisam razmišljala o posvajanju, već o tome kako da postanem mama" iskusnom uhu ne zvuči dobro. Znam da se radi o nespretnom izrazu, ali ipak...

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Mi smo u registru od kraja kolovoza prosle godine (zahtjev smo predali u lipnju 2014., ali obrada je potrajala..pa nas greskom nisu unijeli u registar.dugo sam prepravljala molbu dok nisam bila sigurna da je to-to.  :Smile: ...) uglavnom, u ovih cca 5 mj smo bili 3 puta u uzem krugu, nazalost nijednom nismo pozvani na razgovor.. Zovem centre, raspitujem se, bude svakakvih osoba s druge strane "zice"..al ne odustajem :Smile:

----------


## DeDada

Draga brar, žao mi je što ste razočarani. Sve mi koje smo uspjele postati mame smo, pored osobnog angažmana, prihvatile i to kakvu djecu se u Hrvatskoj može posvojiti. Guranje planine obuhvaća i rad na sebi, usklađivanje očekivanja sa realnim mogućnostima. Krivo mi je kad se tolika količina napora svodi na vezu ili kovertu.

u dobru i zlu, samo naprijed  :Smile:

----------


## brar

> Koliko centara dnevno uspješno nazoveš (znači da realiziraš razgovor s nekim iz tima za posvajanje) ?
> U koliko si mjesta/gradova bila na vlastitu inicijativu (znači nazvala, dogovorila i realizirala susret) ?
> Jesi li u molbi naglasila/boldala/podcrtala da želiš posvojiti i školarca bilo koje rase?
> Jeste li svjesni da s 50g. starosti ne možete dobiti malo dijete, a da gotovo svako posvojeno dijete, a osobito starije dolazi s teškom emocionalnom prtljagom? 
> Jeste li zato u molbi i direktnim kontaktima dovoljno naglasili da se ne bojite takvih izazova kao ni psiholoških, logopedskih, defektoloških ili psihijatrijskih  terapija? (Govorim o fizički i mentalno zdravoj djeci, bolesne se nismo ni dotakli.)
> 
> Postoje mnogi legalni putovi dobivanja informacija kroz kontakt s centrima. Svi posvojitelji koje znam ili su dobili dijete jako brzo ili su se jako naradili da do njega dođu, a svakako nitko nije nikoga platio, što naravno ne znači da to možda ne postoji. Proces posvojenja nažalost nije prekopavanje okućnice nego guranje planine u kojem rijetko kada tebe netko zove. 
> 
> 
> I ne zamjeri - rečenica "Ja s 30 nisam razmišljala o posvajanju, već o tome kako da postanem mama" iskusnom uhu ne zvuči dobro. Znam da se radi o nespretnom izrazu, ali ipak...


Ne kuzim ovo tvoje resetanje pitanjima. Evo, danas sam (ponovo) poslala 5 molbi. Nisam zvala. Radim. Zasto bi naglasila da zelim skolarca bilo koje rase? Ja tocno znam sto hocu i sto necu. Cemu ovo prozivanje kao da sam napravila nesto lose? Ja imam 40. U mojom godinama zene radaju po prvi put. U cemu je problem? Ja s 40 necu biti dobra mama malom djetetu?  Druga stvar, nicije uho nisam htjela uvrijediti, ali ja sam doista s 35 shvatila da imam problem. Svi smo drukciji, kuzis? Ono na sto sam htjela skrenuti paznju je to da na osnovu nasih godina nitko ne moze donijeti sud. Pa, cemu silna procedura? Jesi li ti shvatila da je meni  DJELATNICA CENTRA rekla da nademo vezu? Prekopavanje okucnice? Nemoj...

----------


## brar

> Draga brar, žao mi je što ste razočarani. Sve mi koje smo uspjele postati mame smo, pored osobnog angažmana, prihvatile i to kakvu djecu se u Hrvatskoj može posvojiti. Guranje planine obuhvaća i rad na sebi, usklađivanje očekivanja sa realnim mogućnostima. Krivo mi je kad se tolika količina napora svodi na vezu ili kovertu.
> 
> u dobru i zlu, samo naprijed


Nitko nam nije spominjao kovertu. Ne zelim ni misliti o tome. Shvacam ja kakvu djecu se moze ovdje posvojiti; svako malo smo u djecjem domu. Donesemo koliko mozemo, poigramo se... Ma, divna su to djeca...sustav prema njima nije...to me ljuti...

----------


## čokolada

Sustav je vrlo daleko od idealnog, ali od jadikovki nema koristi. Nikako nisam željela napadački rešetati, samo sam ti nacrtala prečicu jer za zaobilazne šetnice nemate vremena.
 Baš neku socijalnu radnicu briga volimo li susjedovu djecu i vole li oni nas.  Ona je zastupnica je točno određenog djeteta i traži mu određene, najčešće hrabre i spremne roditelji, one koji nalazi načine da do njega dođu makar radili na tvorničkoj traci od 8 do 16. Zato što će i u budućem zajedničkom životu trebati jednaku odlučnost i snalažljivost u hrvanju s teškoćama. 
Sretno!

----------


## DeDada

Mislim da Čokoladina pitanja nisu uopće postavljena da se na njih javno odgovara, ali su dobra smjernica. 
5 molbi? mi smo ih slali po 80.
Zvali smo unatoč tome što radimo. I kad imaš dijete - radiš, pa moraš imati vremena za poziv ako je bolesno itd. 
Pravo na dijete nitko od nas nema i nema se smisla postavljati kao da službe rade protiv nas. Opet pitanje na koje se ne mora odgovarati, jeste li i u molbama tako odrešito pisali "što" ne želite? Jer to nitko ne voli vidjeti. Mi smo sa svojih niti 30 saslušali priču svakog djeteta koje su u razgovorima odlučili spomenuti, ili nas čak nazvati. Jer smo htjeli posvojiti, a ne roditi.

----------


## špelkica

DaDada i Čokolada, dobro ste to napisale i mislim da su nažalost nekad sami parovi sebi prepreka. Postavljanje uvjeta, biranje, sklonost da se brzo uvrijede, to ne pomaže kod posvajanja. I kriva predodžba da su djec tu radi nas i da imamo pravo na roditeljstvo. Djeca imaju pravo na roditelje. Stoji i to da zakon kakav je nije savršen i nije uvijek na korist djetetu. Ali svako dijete ima svoju priču, svoje porijeklo, biološke roditelje. Sve je to jako osjetljivo. I nije crno i bijelo. 
I ljuti me kad me znaju pitati da da li se stvarno to tako dugo čeka i da li je tako komplicirano. Jer nije. Tko to stvarno želi, pomoći nekom djetetu da "zauzvrat" postane roditelj taj će okrenut i brda i doline za to. Ne mislim pritom na kuvertu i vezu. Mi nismo to imali. Posvojili smo dijete koje je dvije god imalo čiste papire i zbog predrasuda nije bilo posvojeno. A on je moj savršen sin, prekrasan (sad već) školarac kojeg svi obožavaju i ljudi me zaustavljaju na cesti da mi to vele. U dućanu ga tete znaju. U bolnici na pregledu ga znaju. U knjižnicu kad dođe već ga imenom oslovljavaju. U vrtiću je bio omiljeno dijete teta. U školi se učiteljica posebno trudi oko njega. Prijatelji iz vrtića ga se sjećaju kao najboljeg prijatelja. Udomiteljica kod koje je bio godinama još uvijek nam je kao druga mama, teta, baka. Ništa ne bi mijenjala. 
Nije bilo lako i morali smo se prilagoditi. I još uvijek se prilagođavamo. Nismo prošli nikakvu školicu. Već metodu pokušaja i pogrešaka. Kad istinski voliš i te pogreške se opraštaju. Jer dijete osjeti da ga voliš onakvo kakvo jest.

----------


## brar

Kako ne volim biti krivo svaćena - pojasnit ću. TAJ dan za koji ste me pitali poslala sam 5 molbi. TAJ DAN. Inače, 80-tak molbi smo poslali i mi. Naravno da jesmo. TAJ dan ja nisam zvala. Zvao je suprug. TAJ dan. O kakvim uvjetima i probiranju pričate? Napomenuto mi je da postoji beba psihički bolesne majke. Biste li vi riskirali? Ja ne bi. Čini li me to lošijom osobom od vas? Bili smo u nekoj "kombinaciji" oko dječaka koji je bio dijete ovisnika; prošao apstinencijsku krizu; ostavilo je to kao posljedicu da je neurorizično dijete; nije sjedio s godinu dana. Je li nam to bio problem? NIJE!!! Htjeli smo ga najviše na svijetu. Dala bi se u borbu s problemom i satrala bih problem, sigurno. Što se desilo? Nitko nas nije niti nazvao na razgovor (rekli su da očekujemo poziv), nitko nas nije niti obavijestio da je dječak posvojen. Ja ne pričam ovdje o tome tko se više ili manje trudio; nastojala sam alarmirati na propuste. Treba raditi svoj posao. Smatram da postoje propusti. Smatram da pred njima ne treba pognuti glavu. Toj djeci vrijeme nie saveznik; svaki dan u domu je previše. Sve što sam čula od gospođe bilo je "nisu riješeni papiri". Jesu li ta djeca kao kredit? Pa nisu riješeni papiri... Nećemo se praviti blesavi, svi znamo koliko je zakon spor i inertan prema toj djeci. Raste u domu, ali ima mamu koja nazove. TO je bilo ono što sam htjela s vama podijeliti. Umjesto toga, odovrate mi kako sam inertna jer nisam zvala. Nisam poslala molbe. Vi zaista mislite da je tu sve savršeno, glatko i kako treba? Ja ne mislim. Napisala sam va i da mi je vrlo važna osoba iz centra rekla da nađem vezu. Žao mi je, niste me shvatili. Neću više o ovoj temi. Hvala svima.

----------


## Mami2016

Draga brar, razumijem tvoje ogorcenje. Ali, biti roditelj nije nikakvo pravo koje netko zahtjeva.
Jednostavno, traze podobne roditelje za djecu.
Shvacam da poslije toliko poslanih molbi si razocarana ,ali ne odustaj.
Nije bitno dali zoves ti ili suprug.
Ako postoji beba od psihicki bolesne bioloske majke to neznaci stoposto da ce i djete biti bolesno.
Uostalom,kod malih beba se nemoze tako lako otkriti neka nasljedna bolest,dok kod vece djece se vec zna jesu li zdravi ili ne.
Ali mislim da to nema veze. Jer i trudnica nemoze biti sigurna tocno o zdravlju djeteta.
Mi bismo pristali na bebu od psihicki bolesne majke.
Nemoj me krivo shvatiti, jednostavno nismo svi isti.

----------


## Mami2016

Ako vas nitko ne zove (i mi smo u slicnoj situaciji), zovite vi. Svaki dan po jedan centar.
Uz tebe sam.

----------


## martta

Mi smo svoje dijete tražili 2 godine.... Kažu "to je prosjek" ili "neki čekaju i godinama"...  Meni su preduge bile.

Sve to vrijeme (sa ponekom pauzom jer postaneš letargičan od stalno istog odgovora) sam aktivno zvala gotovo svaki dan, radila sam i zvala sam pod pauzom koju sam koristila upravo za to, godišnje odmore koristila tako što sam po cijele dane zvala i zvala.... Obišli oko bar 30 centara (možda i više), neke i po nekoliko puta... Na godišnjem na moru obilazila obližnje centre.... Uh, baš je dobar izraz "pomicati planine"... 

Nikome nisam dala nikakav novac, nego kada je upravo MOJE dijete trebalo biti posvojeno pozvani smo. 
Da, vjerujem da dijete bira svoje roditelje i kako bi rekla Ivanas (kada je posvajala treće dijete): Ako je to moje, ono će meni i doći, ma što drugi učinili i smatrali...  

Draga brar   :Love:

----------


## Shanti

Brar, pitanja koja ti je postavila naša Čokolada nisam doživjela kao rešetanje, nego više nešto kao check list, ideje...

Pitala si da ti odgovorimo iskreno, pa evo, najiskrenije, mi nismo imali niti koristili niti tražili ikakvu vezu za posvajanje. Za posvojitelje koje poznam također sam sigurna da nisu koristili nikakve veze. Žao mi je što ti je to rekla neka osoba koja je u sustavu. Ona je, kako kažeš, važna osoba u nekom centru, ali tek jednom od desetaka centara. O njoj neće ovisiti odluka tima u bilo kojem drugom centru, iako, da sam u situaciji da tražim dijete, ne bih ni taj centar isključila iz daljnjih pokušaja.

Moram još i ovo napisati... od posvojitelja koje osobno jako ili relativno dobro poznam, uključivši i našu priču, a čini mi se da je takav slučaj i s većinom mama koje ovdje pišu, nisam čula ovo što si napisala, odnosno da smo pri posvajanju točno znali što hoćemo i što nećemo. Da ne ponavljam, jer na to su se već osvrnule DeDada i Špelkica...

----------


## Shanti

> Mi smo u registru od kraja kolovoza prosle godine (zahtjev smo predali u lipnju 2014., ali obrada je potrajala..pa nas greskom nisu unijeli u registar.dugo sam prepravljala molbu dok nisam bila sigurna da je to-to. ...) uglavnom, u ovih cca 5 mj smo bili 3 puta u uzem krugu, nazalost nijednom nismo pozvani na razgovor.. Zovem centre, raspitujem se, bude svakakvih osoba s druge strane "zice"..al ne odustajem


Žao mi je što ste tri puta ušli u uži krug, mogu si zamišljati kakav je to bio uragan emocija...  :Heart:  Ali to što ste bili pozivani je dobar znak. Ne odustajte. Upravo tako, bude svakakvih osoba s druge strane "žice", ja sam takve doživljavala kao svojevrsno testiranje same sebe, i bez obzira na njihovu eventualnu neljubaznost, bila sam jednako ljubazna kao i s drugima... 
Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Shanti

> Kako ne volim biti krivo svaćena - pojasnit ću. TAJ dan za koji ste me pitali poslala sam 5 molbi. TAJ DAN. Inače, 80-tak molbi smo poslali i mi. Naravno da jesmo. TAJ dan ja nisam zvala. Zvao je suprug. TAJ dan. O kakvim uvjetima i probiranju pričate? Napomenuto mi je da postoji beba psihički bolesne majke. Biste li vi riskirali? Ja ne bi. Čini li me to lošijom osobom od vas? Bili smo u nekoj "kombinaciji" oko dječaka koji je bio dijete ovisnika; prošao apstinencijsku krizu; ostavilo je to kao posljedicu da je neurorizično dijete; nije sjedio s godinu dana. Je li nam to bio problem? NIJE!!! Htjeli smo ga najviše na svijetu. Dala bi se u borbu s problemom i satrala bih problem, sigurno. Što se desilo? Nitko nas nije niti nazvao na razgovor (rekli su da očekujemo poziv), nitko nas nije niti obavijestio da je dječak posvojen. Ja ne pričam ovdje o tome tko se više ili manje trudio; nastojala sam alarmirati na propuste. Treba raditi svoj posao. Smatram da postoje propusti. Smatram da pred njima ne treba pognuti glavu. Toj djeci vrijeme nie saveznik; svaki dan u domu je previše. Sve što sam čula od gospođe bilo je "nisu riješeni papiri". Jesu li ta djeca kao kredit? Pa nisu riješeni papiri... Nećemo se praviti blesavi, svi znamo koliko je zakon spor i inertan prema toj djeci. Raste u domu, ali ima mamu koja nazove. TO je bilo ono što sam htjela s vama podijeliti. Umjesto toga, odovrate mi kako sam inertna jer nisam zvala. Nisam poslala molbe. Vi zaista mislite da je tu sve savršeno, glatko i kako treba? Ja ne mislim. Napisala sam va i da mi je vrlo važna osoba iz centra rekla da nađem vezu. Žao mi je, niste me shvatili. Neću više o ovoj temi. Hvala svima.


Je li taj dečak posvojen? I sama znaš, koliko god loše za dijete bilo boraviti u domu, ne može biti posvojeno dok se ne 'riješe papiri'. I kad bih u centru dobila informaciju tog tipa, bilo mi je znak da se tom centru maksimalno usmjerim.

A propos prvoga pitanja, dijagnoza biološkog roditelja nama ne bi bila prepreka da dođemo na razgovor za neko dijete, pa onda, temeljitije informirani, razmislimo... Svako dijete ima svoju priču...

Inače, majka sam dvoje neurorizične djece, jedno sam posvojila a drugo rodila. Probleme se trudimo rješavati kako dolaze... Super je što si tako spremna i odlučna uhvatiti se u koštac s eventualnim zdravstvenim poteškoćama, ne bi bilo loše i to spomenuti kad nazivaš centre, iako, moram i to reći, sve proleme nije moguće 'satrati', ponekad to znači da je postignuće pomoći djetetu da dođe do svoga maksimuma...

----------


## Anitsirk 84

I mi dalje čekamo, prošlo je par mjeseci od kada smo poslali molbe, nitko nas još ne zove tako da je vrijeme da mi krenemo sa nazivanjem centara

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Hvala Shanti  :Smile: 
I meni to govori da je to dobar znak ..
Bilo je uhh neznam kako bi opisala..kao kad smo bili u wannabe fazi pa mi kasni M ..nadam se, zamisljam, napravim test ono ništa..i nakon par sati dode M. 
Mogla bi cak reci da je ovo bilo i vece razocaranje..ili sam mozda zaboravila vec kako je onda bilo..
U svakom slucaju idemo dalje  :Wink:

----------


## DeDada

Meni je "wannabe" faza puno lakše prolazila, kao da se ne događa meni. Nedavno se dogodio poziv kakav smo priželjkivali. Nažalost, u tom Centru nisu primjetili upis da već imamo dijete pa smo otpali u roku minute, unatoč mom "nagovaranju". To me baš streslo, iako nismo u ovom trenu spremni na drugo dijete mišljenja smo da se priliku ne propušta. A nakon tog poziva, znamo da to stvarno želimo. Mislim da je drugačije kad razmišljaš o djetetu koje već postoji, a izbor je van tvoje kontrole. Za svoje tijelo sam više osjećala kao da je pod mojom kontrolom. Čekalice, sretno!

----------


## Amondi

Pozz svima!
Neću se osvrtati na prethodne postove no imam potrebu reći ovdje kako smo mi u procesu oko godinu dana, angažirani od trenutka kad je stiglo mišljenje našeg Centra o podobnosti, slanje zamolbi svima (poštom, mailom), zvanje, razgovori s onima koji su već posvojili, školica u Adopti. 
Mislili smo da nas neće nitko nazvati u skorije vrijeme, a evo..sutra idemo vidjeti dječicu  :Very Happy: 
Treba biti otvorenog srca, fleksibilan, bez predrasuda... i vjerujem da odašiljanje takve energije u svemir prije ili kasnije urodi plodom  :Yes:

----------


## Mrcinica

Apsolutno se slazem s ovim za odasiljanje i primanje pozitivnih vibrica, to je po meni zatvoreni krug  :Smile: 

Zelim vam svu srecu sutra i veselim se novostima! Sretno!!

----------


## Amondi

> Apsolutno se slazem s ovim za odasiljanje i primanje pozitivnih vibrica, to je po meni zatvoreni krug 
> 
> Zelim vam svu srecu sutra i veselim se novostima! Sretno!!


Hvala!  :Trep trep:

----------


## butterfly_

> Pozz svima!
> Neću se osvrtati na prethodne postove no imam potrebu reći ovdje kako smo mi u procesu oko godinu dana, angažirani od trenutka kad je stiglo mišljenje našeg Centra o podobnosti, slanje zamolbi svima (poštom, mailom), zvanje, razgovori s onima koji su već posvojili, školica u Adopti. 
> Mislili smo da nas neće nitko nazvati u skorije vrijeme, a evo..sutra idemo vidjeti dječicu 
> Treba biti otvorenog srca, fleksibilan, bez predrasuda... i vjerujem da odašiljanje takve energije u svemir prije ili kasnije urodi plodom


Amondi, danas je "sutra"..
pricaj, jeste bili?
kako je bilo??

----------


## Amondi

> Amondi, danas je "sutra"..
> pricaj, jeste bili?
> kako je bilo??


Evo me! Dakle, iza nas je jedan vrlo vrlo emotivan dan. Neizvjesnost, trema, strah, znatiželja- sve pomiješano. Bilo je zaista super! Ono što mogu reći nakon današnjeg susreta s dječicom; ZAISTA treba biti otvorenog srca i duše i sve nekako dođe k tebi. Svemir se jednostavno za to pobrine. 
Sve je bilo tako prirodno, komunikacija, igra; vrijeme je naprosto proletjelo. Sad nam slijedi odluka za dalje, ali nekako mi se čini da smo MM i ja odlučili čim smo sjeli u auto, a miceki nam mahali za sretan put  :Heart:

----------


## Mrcinica

Predivno!  :Heart:

----------


## LorZor

Super! Čestitam i sretno!

----------


## prpa

Amondi, čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Drago mi je što ste pronašli svoju dječicu i želim vam puno sreće i ljubavi  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## prpa

Htjela bih se samo osvrnuti na raniju raspravu o vezama i čekanju. Mi smo mogli bi se reći kratko čekali i nama je od strane djelatnice koja radi u CZSS-u rečeno da ako imamu vezu posvojit ćemo, ako nemamo nećemo. Mene je to iskreno razljutilo i MM i ja smo odlučili da nikakve veze nećemo povlačiti, jer ako nam je suđeno posvojit ćemo, ako nije onda je valjda tako moralo biti, S time da ja do tih riječi iz CZSS-a baš i nisam držala, jer je i sama rekla da su zadnji slučaj posvojenja imali prije dvije/tri godine... Radimo oboje, zvali smo oboje, u načelu željeli smo (ako se to može nazvati želja) malo starije dijete, znači ne bebu i to upravo iz razloga jer smo znali da su nam šanse za bebu male iliti nikakve. Naša kćer je godinama imala čiste papire, no zbog rasnih predrasuda nitko prije nas nije ni izrazio želju da sazna više o njoj, jer kako nam je rekla socijalna radnica čim bi rekli njeno podrijetlo nije bilo zainteresiranih. I vjerujem da je tako trebalo biti, ona je pronašla nas i mi nju, s njom su se sve kockice posložile na svoje mjesto.

Potpisujem sve što su cure ranije rekle, treba biti uporan, pa makar i dosadan, no u jednom trenutku će sve doći na svoje. Znam da čekanje nije lako, ali zato kad stigne vaša srećica/e, veselje je neizmjerno i sve loše ode u zaborav...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## DeDada

Nama stvarno nitko nije spominjao veze, a kako i ti kažeš, baš ta veza nešto znači kad mnogi centri nemaju posvojenje i po 5 godina! 

Što se tiče vaše djevojčice, dobili ste ju zasluženo!

----------


## Amondi

> Amondi, čestitam Drago mi je što ste pronašli svoju dječicu i želim vam puno sreće i ljubavi


Hvala Prpa!  :Sing:

----------


## butterfly_

> Evo me! Dakle, iza nas je jedan vrlo vrlo emotivan dan. Neizvjesnost, trema, strah, znatiželja- sve pomiješano. Bilo je zaista super! Ono što mogu reći nakon današnjeg susreta s dječicom; ZAISTA treba biti otvorenog srca i duše i sve nekako dođe k tebi. Svemir se jednostavno za to pobrine. 
> Sve je bilo tako prirodno, komunikacija, igra; vrijeme je naprosto proletjelo. Sad nam slijedi odluka za dalje, ali nekako mi se čini da smo MM i ja odlučili čim smo sjeli u auto, a miceki nam mahali za sretan put


aaa što si me razveselila....
 :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Drage moje,recite mi jeste li slalle molbe i mailom ili samo poštom?

----------


## Amondi

> Drage moje,recite mi jeste li slalle molbe i mailom ili samo poštom?


Mi smo slali prvo poštom-svim Centrima (zamolba, mišljenje našeg Centra, preporuke, potvrda o edukaciji za potencijalne posvojitelje). Nedugo smo sve to posllai i mailom na sve Centre. Isplatilo se!!!

----------


## Dulcinea

Amondi čestitam što ste se pronašli sa dječicom!! Smijem pitati kakve ste preporuke slali? Od koga?

----------


## Amondi

> Amondi čestitam što ste se pronašli sa dječicom!! Smijem pitati kakve ste preporuke slali? Od koga?


Dovoljna je i jedna (bliski prijatelj), nema pravila. Mi smo poslali 3 preporuke (dvije od bliskih prijatelja, jedna od poslovnog suradnika i prijatelja). Preporuke nisu obavezne, ali ne škodi poslati. Kud sve, tud i to.  :Laughing:

----------

